# (SOLVED)Ibernazione/Sospensione (gentoo

## Ed3nuzzo

Buongiorno a tutti, 

ho da poco reinstallato un sistema gentoo da stage 3 come da handbook. Purtroppo ho problemi ad ibernare/sospendere il pc premendo il tasto power dello stesso la macchina si spegne e si avvia premendo un tasto qualsiasi di mouse/tastiera ma non ricarica il DM. L'unico modo per ritornare in ambiente grafico è forzare il reset e ricaricare il sistema da capo. 

Premetto che la compilazione del kernel l'ho effettuata con genkernel e ho verificato l'attivazione dei parametri ACPI compilati nativamente nel kernel stesso. A scanso di equivoci incollo l'output di emerge --info:

```

Portage 3.0.13 (python 3.8.8-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome, gcc-10.2.0, glibc-2.32-r7, 5.4.97-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.97-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_5_1600X_Six-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:    16401652 total,  13715552 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 26 Mar 2021 10:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 604d79f327176eecb05293d7154e24231229cb31

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.1 p2) 2.35.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.8.8::gentoo, 3.9.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.2.0-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

vifino-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/vifino-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ https://mirrors.ircam.fr/pub/gentoo-distfiles/ rsync://mirrors.ircam.fr/pub/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord crypt cups dbus dist-kernel dri driver dts dvd dvdr eds elogind emboss encode evo exif flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk gui iconv icu introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libsecret libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio python readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysprof tcpd tiff tools tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wayland wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="it" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

e l'output di ACPI da dmesg |grep -i ACPI:

```

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000a200000-0x000000000a20afff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000db98e000-0x00000000dbda7fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] efi:  ACPI 2.0=0xdbd23000  ACPI=0xdbd23000  SMBIOS=0xdcb04000  SMBIOS 3.0=0xdcb03000  MEMATTR=0xd7808018  ESRT=0xda125898 

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000DBD23000 000024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000DBD230A0 0000C4 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000DBD29E68 000114 (v06 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000DBD23200 006C64 (v02 ALASKA A M I    01072009 INTL 20120913)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000DBD8FE00 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000DBD29F80 00015E (v03 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x00000000DBD2A0E0 000044 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FIDT 0x00000000DBD2A128 00009C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DBD2A1C8 0000C8 (v02 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  01072009)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DBD2A290 008C98 (v02 ALASKA A M I    00000002 MSFT 04000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DBD32F28 00314A (v01 ALASKA A M I    00000001 INTL 20120913)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000DBD36078 00003C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000DBD360B8 000038 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00000005)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DBD360F0 000024 (v01 ALASKA A M I    00001000 INTL 20120913)

[    0.000000] ACPI: UEFI 0x00000000DBD36118 000042 (v01 ALASKA A M I    00000002      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BGRT 0x00000000DBD36160 000038 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IVRS 0x00000000DBD36198 0000D0 (v02 ALASKA A M I    00000001 AMD  00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DBD36268 001A58 (v01 ALASKA A M I    00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: CRAT 0x00000000DBD37CC0 000BD0 (v01 ALASKA A M I    00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: CDIT 0x00000000DBD38890 000029 (v01 ALASKA A M I    00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DBD388C0 001CE5 (v01 ALASKA A M I    00000001 INTL 20120913)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DBD3A5A8 0000BF (v01 ALASKA A M I    00001000 INTL 20120913)

[    0.000000] ACPI: WSMT 0x00000000DBD3A668 000028 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DBD3A690 0010AF (v01 ALASKA A M I    00000001 INTL 20120913)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x10228201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: Core revision 20190816

[    0.174436] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x0a200000-0x0a20afff] (45056 bytes)

[    0.174436] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xdb98e000-0xdbda7fff] (4300800 bytes)

[    0.176906] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.176906] acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

[    0.273398] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.273400] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.273401] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.273402] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.273404] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Dell-Video)

[    0.273406] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Lenovo-NV-HDMI-Audio)

[    0.273407] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-HPI-Hybrid-Graphics)

[    0.284187] ACPI: 9 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.285481] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.287925] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.287940] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.287942] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.288246] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.288633] ACPI: Enabled 3 GPEs in block 00 to 1F

[    0.298127] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.298132] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI HPX-Type3]

[    0.298303] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: platform does not support [SHPCHotplug LTR]

[    0.298467] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeHotplug PME AER PCIeCapability]

[    0.298479] acpi PNP0A08:00: [Firmware Info]: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] only partially covers this bridge

[    0.307548] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.307607] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.307658] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.307721] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.307777] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.307823] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.307869] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.307915] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.310090] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.310152] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.326175] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.326310] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.326385] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.326552] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.326877] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.327166] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.327606] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 5 devices

[    0.333288] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    1.262563] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    1.262633] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    1.262686] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    1.262764] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    1.262990] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    1.263112] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    1.263209] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    1.263302] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    1.263408] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    1.263502] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    1.263604] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    1.263696] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    1.263792] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    1.263868] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    5.628610] acpi_cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

```

Infine l'output di lshw -short per l'hardware montato sulla macchina: 

```

shw -short

H/W path              Device  Class       Description

=====================================================

                              system      AX370-Gaming K5 (Default string)

/0                            bus         AX370-Gaming K5-CF

/0/0                          memory      64KiB BIOS

/0/9                          memory      16GiB System Memory

/0/9/0                        memory      [empty]

/0/9/1                        memory      8GiB DIMM DDR4 Synchronous Unbuffered 

/0/9/2                        memory      [empty]

/0/9/3                        memory      8GiB DIMM DDR4 Synchronous Unbuffered 

/0/b                          memory      576KiB L1 cache

/0/c                          memory      3MiB L2 cache

/0/d                          memory      16MiB L3 cache

/0/e                          processor   AMD Ryzen 5 1600X Six-Core Processor

/0/100                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Root Compl

/0/100/0.2                    generic     Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) I/O Memory

/0/100/1.3                    bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe GPP B

/0/100/1.3/0                  bus         X370 Series Chipset USB 3.1 xHCI Contr

/0/100/1.3/0/0        usb1    bus         xHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1.3/0/0/d              multimedia  Razer BlackShark V2 Pro

/0/100/1.3/0/0/e              generic     XBOX ACC

/0/100/1.3/0/1        usb2    bus         xHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1.3/0.1                storage     X370 Series Chipset SATA Controller

/0/100/1.3/0.2                bridge      X370 Series Chipset PCIe Upstream Port

/0/100/1.3/0.2/0              bridge      300 Series Chipset PCIe Port

/0/100/1.3/0.2/0/0            bus         ASM1143 USB 3.1 Host Controller

/0/100/1.3/0.2/0/0/0  usb3    bus         xHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1.3/0.2/0/0/1  usb4    bus         xHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1.3/0.2/2              bridge      300 Series Chipset PCIe Port

/0/100/1.3/0.2/2/0    enp4s0  network     I211 Gigabit Network Connection

/0/100/1.3/0.2/3              bridge      300 Series Chipset PCIe Port

/0/100/1.3/0.2/4              bridge      300 Series Chipset PCIe Port

/0/100/1.3/0.2/6              bridge      300 Series Chipset PCIe Port

/0/100/1.3/0.2/7              bridge      300 Series Chipset PCIe Port

/0/100/1.3/0.2/7/0    wlp8s0  network     AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-E

/0/100/3.1                    bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe GPP B

/0/100/3.1/0                  display     GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070]

/0/100/3.1/0.1                multimedia  GP104 High Definition Audio Controller

/0/100/7.1                    bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Internal P

/0/100/7.1/0                  generic     Zeppelin/Raven/Raven2 PCIe Dummy Funct

/0/100/7.1/0.2                generic     Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Platform S

/0/100/7.1/0.3                bus         Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) USB 3.0 Ho

/0/100/7.1/0.3/0      usb5    bus         xHCI Host Controller

/0/100/7.1/0.3/0/1            input       Razer DeathAdder V2

/0/100/7.1/0.3/0/4            input       Razer Huntsman

/0/100/7.1/0.3/1      usb6    bus         xHCI Host Controller

/0/100/8.1                    bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Internal P

/0/100/8.1/0                  generic     Zeppelin/Renoir PCIe Dummy Function

/0/100/8.1/0.2                storage     FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

/0/100/8.1/0.3                multimedia  Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) HD Audio C

/0/100/14                     bus         FCH SMBus Controller

/0/100/14.3                   bridge      FCH LPC Bridge

/0/101                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy

/0/102                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy

/0/103                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy

/0/104                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy

/0/105                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy

/0/106                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy

/0/107                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabri

/0/108                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabri

/0/109                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabri

/0/10a                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabri

/0/10b                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabri

/0/10c                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabri

/0/10d                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabri

/0/10e                        bridge      Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabri

```

Probabilmente mi sarà sfuggito qualche parametro da flaggare e/o dovrei meglio ottimizzare la compilazione del kernel modificando la config (allo stato attuale delle cose tutte le periferiche connesse sono correttamente funzionanti, dopo qualche sbattimento per la scheda audio e la nvidia 1070). 

Ho ricercato info nella rete e nel forum di gentoo ma sul punto, purtroppo, non riesco a far progressi. Provo a chiedere in questa sezione sperando in un vostro prezioso aiuto. 

Grazie mille!Last edited by Ed3nuzzo on Mon Apr 05, 2021 8:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Giova

> hai aggiunto elogind al boot??

> le info necessarie non le trovi nella "rete" ma nel wiki di gentoo. 

   Le pagine da consultare sono Suspend and hibernate e Elogind.

> hai installato gnome?? 

   gnome ha un power manager che ti consente di scegliere cosa fare quando premi il tasto power, se sospendere o ibernare (sono due cose differenti). 

> Dovresti utilizzare un distribution kernel e non genkernel come ti viene suggerito da le tue USE, vedi dist-kernel...

----------

## Ed3nuzzo

 *Giova wrote:*   

> > hai aggiunto elogind al boot??
> 
> > le info necessarie non le trovi nella "rete" ma nel wiki di gentoo. 
> 
>    Le pagine da consultare sono Suspend and hibernate e Elogind.
> ...

 

Ciao e grazie per la risposta! Ti rispondo per punti:

1. Si, elogind è abilitato al boot

2. Ho verificato i passaggi per l'APCI nel kernel tramite la guida su wiki e cercando info in rete, ho abilitato le voci richieste ma su Gentoo ho ancora questo problema (ho appena testato una ubuntu usb live per verificarne il funzionamento ed in quel caso il sistema va in sospensione e si riavvia senza problemi);

3. Si, sono su gnome e tramite il power manager ho abilitato la funzione "sospendi" al tasto power del pc ma il sistema va in una sorta di "crash" e devo fornzarne il riavvio (non riesco neanche ad entrare nelle varie console di sistema tramite ctrl-alt-f1-2-3 etc etc)

4. Farò un tentativo con la compilazione ex-novo di un kernel tramite i classici comandi "manuali".

Grazie!

----------

## zar Marco

Ciao, premessa, magari quello che ti dico è inutile ma ci provo uguale.

Per usare l'ibernazione io ho sempre dovuto modificare il file di grub in /etc,default.d/grub inserendo la partizione di swap in una linea.

Se credi possa esserti d'aiuto posso postarti la riga in questione

----------

## Ed3nuzzo

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ciao, premessa, magari quello che ti dico è inutile ma ci provo uguale.
> 
> Per usare l'ibernazione io ho sempre dovuto modificare il file di grub in /etc,default.d/grub inserendo la partizione di swap in una linea.
> 
> Se credi possa esserti d'aiuto posso postarti la riga in questione

 

Ciao! Ogni contributo è utile alla causa   :Mr. Green: 

Non ho ancora ricompilato il kernel (senza genkernel) perchè ho fatto altrettanti tentativi per uscirne fuori (tra cui modificare il file di cfg di grub inserendo varie appendici, ma con zero risultati). Credo purtroppo si tratti di un "bug" dei driver nvidia che non mandano correttamente in sospensione la gpu per poi riattivarla, ma non ne vengo a capo. 

Grazie in ogni caso!  :Smile: 

EDIT:

Ho "parzialmente" risolto con questo script:

```

#!/bin/sh

case "${1-}" in

    'pre')

   chvt 63

        echo "suspend" > /proc/driver/nvidia/suspend

        ;;

    'post')

   (sleep 2 && chvt 1)&

        echo "resume" > /proc/driver/nvidia/suspend

        ;;

    *)

         exit 1

   ;;

esac

```

Non fa altro che "bypassare" il bug causato da nvidia-sleep.sh (che manda in sospensione la GPU per poi riattivarla, in teoria..). Il problema vero è che non si tratta di una vera sospensione (il sistema va in idle e le ventole si spengono correttamente), in quanto alla pressione di un tasto/mouse il sistema ritorna operativo ma solo in console. Dunque devo loggarmi con root e restartare xdm per far ripartire l'ambiente grafico. I programmi e le finestre aperte nella "precedente" sessione però risultano killati, dunque non è la soluzione che cerco (vorrei ritrovare l'ambiente grafico della precedente sessione correttamente caricato). 

Vorrei editare il file per rendere questa procedura automatica ma non saprei come fare.

----------

## zar Marco

Ok questa è la riga che ho dovuto inserire in /etc/default/grub 

```
# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="resume=/dev/disk/by-uuid/040c65c1-269e-4146-8742-46652c50e4df"

```

così da inserire la swap per l'ibernazione. Io però uso kde con openrc ed ho doppia scheda video, ma credo non cambi nulla. 

Avendo questa installazione da più di due anni magari qualcosa è cambiato. Verificando bene a suo tempo dovetti installare anche il pacchetto pm-utils per avere ibernazione e sospensione

----------

## Ed3nuzzo

 *Ed3nuzzo wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Ciao, premessa, magari quello che ti dico è inutile ma ci provo uguale.
> 
> Per usare l'ibernazione io ho sempre dovuto modificare il file di grub in /etc,default.d/grub inserendo la partizione di swap in una linea.
> 
> Se credi possa esserti d'aiuto posso postarti la riga in questione 
> ...

 

Buongiorno a tutti, 

ho risolto modificando lo script facendo riloggare il DM sulla tty n. 7, il sistema ritorna al login senza killare tutti i processi attivi nella precedente sessione.

Spero possa essere utile a qualche utente che ha o abbia avuto il mio stesso problema. 

Metto solved al titolo. 

Grazie a tutti per i contributi!

----------

